

Food Carts: pure DIY entrepreneurialism  - jasongullickson
http://www.dornbracht.com/en/index.htm?nav=1219

======
pie
Well, this is an art exhibit, and it's really more about cultural
deconstruction and examination than entrepreneurship.

This reminds me how much I love getting lunch out of a cart or kitchen truck.
Some of the best (and/or most satisfying) food I've had in NYC has been on
wheels.

------
sweetdreams
I wish there was an American city where I could get fed off of a little boat.

~~~
jasongullickson
"See good in bad, good philosophy!"

